# My updated Cardomain, 99 se-l



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, I got bored tonight so I thought I would finish my cardomain, which only had 4 pictures :thumbup: Hope you like it. :fluffy:  

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/577418/7


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks good man, the amber corners look especially good with it.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i love it


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

looks good mang.....the only thing that sucks about the car are the side skirts..take them off the car, mail them to me and i'll dispose of them


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> looks good mang.....the only thing that sucks about the car are the side skirts..take them off the car, mail them to me and i'll dispose of them


HAHA, you have enough of my car already.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn man, you're so lucky 

wanna race?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

How the hell did you make that lip? Car looks great


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> How the hell did you make that lip? Car looks great


I may be wrong, but I think that's the Stillen Lip


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> damn man, you're so lucky
> 
> wanna race?


HAHA, lets go. Lemme put my clutch, flywheel and lsd in.
:thumbup: Its my homemade home depot lip, nice huh?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> HAHA, lets go. Lemme put my clutch, flywheel and lsd in.
> :thumbup: Its my homemade home depot lip, nice huh?



no damn way...for the love of god, please tell us what you used and how!!!!


----------

